# Pronouncing Enneagram



## airship_nebula (Jun 6, 2011)

i know that this seems to be a bit out of place, but I've been wondering how to say it the first time I've heard of the Enneagram types last year. 

is it 'ee-nay-uh-gram' or 'een-uh-gram' or some other pronunciation?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

EN-ee-uh-gram is how I say it now, but I think EE-knee-uh-gram could work.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

It's ANY-a-gram according to the book Personality Types by Riso and Hudson. Not sure what the capitals do for pronounciation though so if anyone could clarify... :happy:


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

It's basically telling you what syllable you're supposed to stress when you say the word aloud.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol I think it all comes down to accent! Im sure, my Australian accent saying enneagram would be much different to yours


----------

